# هل يمكن صناعة الخلايا الشمسية يدويا؟



## زيدالكيمياوي (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء ...راودني سؤال منذ مدة من الزمن , وهو هل يمكن صناعة الخلايا الشمسية يدويا اقصد بدون شراءها جاهزة؟ ,و انا اطرحه عليكم هل يمكن ذلك؟ وارجو لمن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال ان يطلعنا على خبرته , باي وسيلة كانت ,حتى لو وصلة الى موقع آخر.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2008)

لو كان هذا ممكناً لكنت بدأت به الآن ، فعندي مجموعة من الخلايا المفردة ، ولكنها تحتاج إلى توضيب ولحامات دقيقة وفي أماكن محددة لكي تنتج في مجموعها التيار المطلوب . هذا العمل يحتاج إلى تقنية عالية نسببياً مما يجعل تحقيقه يحتاج إلى راسمال قوي ، وقد تحقق ذلك إلى حد ما في بعض دول الخليج ومصر ، وأنا جاهز للقيام به بالتعاون مع أي شخص يرغب في إنشاء مثل هذا المصنع ... وأنا متأكد أن غيري أيضاً مستعد وربما مؤهل بشكل أفضل ...
لدينا المعلومات الكافية ونحتاج إلى رأسمال قوي ومؤمن بأننا نستطيع تحقيق ذلك ....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 فبراير 2008)

للأسف أخي لكي تحصل على خلية بكفاءة حقيقية لا يمكن ان تصنعها يدويا


----------



## زيدالكيمياوي (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اعلم ان الردود مخيبة للآمال... في الحقيقة نحن فريق من اختصاصات متعددة " فيزياوي+مهندس مواد+كيمياوي" لدينا خبرة متواضعة في صنع الخلايا الشمسية على المستوى التجريبي "المختبري" . لكن الواقع والعمل التطبيقي يبدوا انه اكبر مما توقعنا.
لكم جزيل الشكر اخوتي على الردود.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله مجموعة علمية جيدة ومباركة ....
هذه الاخنصاصات تتعاون لكي تحقق لمزيد من الإنجازات العلمية ..ومعها كل الاختصاصات اللازمة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2008)

مادام الأمل ينير طريقنا ، وثقتنا بالعلم تزداد ، ويتوج حياتنا الإيمان ، سنحقق المعجزات بإذن الله ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 فبراير 2008)

اخونا زيد الكيماوي

كم انني سعدت بان اقرأ بان هناك "فريق عمل" يعمل على هدف واحد

فكم نحن نخسر بسبب فقداننا لقابلية الفريق الواحد في مجتمعاتنا

لديكم الهدف
ولديكم الخبرة المعلوماتية المتكاملة
وتبقى الامكانات
التي يجب ان نعمل لتذليلها وتبسيطها واستبدالها بما هو متاح

الارتكاز على العقول وفريق العمل والاسباب 
وسؤال الله بالتوفيق

ولو ان العقول عملت بجد
فان الله سيوصلها الى الهدف حتما

تلك نواميس الله في كونه 

اتمنى على كل متخصص ان يفيدكم
وانتظر نتائجكم التي ستفيدنا جميعنا


----------



## رياض450 (8 فبراير 2008)

اخى لابد من المحاولة وبتكرار المحاولة والاخطاء والعزيمة نصل الى هدفنا ،


----------



## سلام محمود (29 فبراير 2008)

حلا للمشكلة هو عدم التفكير باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية لان سعرها عالي......يمكن التوجة الى فكرة استخدام المراة (parable) وبذلك نحصل على درجة حرارة عالية يمكن تحويل هذه الطافة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربائية وذلك عن طريق المحركات التي تسمى(stirling) ممكن ان نتساعد في هذا المجال انا مهندس معماري اعيش في ايطاليا مستعد للتعاون وعندي معلومات في هذا المجال ومواضيع تستحق الترجمة الى اللغة العربية انتظر جواب منكم..... مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2008)

إلى المهندس سلام محمود : أرجو إرسال هذه المعلومات بسرعة برسالة خاصة إلي لكي نبدأ بالعمل عليها ، ونحن بصدد العمل في أبحاث الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة ، ونحتاج كل المعونة ..أمدك الله بعونه .


----------



## المدرس العنيد (21 مارس 2008)

هل ان الجو الحار في البلاد العربية له تأثير على عمل الخلايا الشمسية بشكل سلبي ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 مارس 2008)

طبعاً ياعنيد :

الحرارة تسبب في نقص التيار المتولد من الخلايا .
وعلى فترة طويلة تتخرب الخلايا وتسبب الحرارة انخفاضاً في أداء ومردود الخلايا....
وأرجو أن يكون عنادك في موجهاً في سبيل الحق والخير والعلم ....


----------



## المدرس العنيد (23 مارس 2008)

*اشكرك اخي عصام*

شكرا على الايضاح حول الالواح الشمسية اما عنادي فهو في طموحي العلمي على الرغم من عمري ...المدرس العنيد 1949


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

بصراح لم ارا حماس الشباب مثل هدا حيث الكل يبحث عن افكار جديدة وهدا يدل على ان الامة بخير


----------



## aimanham (19 أبريل 2008)

ما رایکم لو استعملنا الکثیر من المرایا العاکسه التی ترکز الاشعاع الشمسی فی نقطه واحده ولیکن خزان ماء
الذی یولد البخاراللازم لتحریک مولد الکهرباء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي المدرس العنيد ، 
ياليت كل الرجال مثلك في عنادك وإصرارك وطموحك ، أنت مثال الطالب المتعلم والذي سيثبت تفوقه في التعلم ، وذلك للوصول إلى قمة الأهداف السامية والعمل في سبيل المجتمع والوطن وقبل كل شيء في سبيل الله .
وعلى فكرة فإن اخي في مثل عمرك وعنادك وإصرارك على التعلم فهو يأخذ بعض المعلومات مني عن بعض الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة كما يأخذ معلومات علمية من خلال مطالعاته الدائمة على الشبكة ومطالعة الكتب والأبحاث الحيوية والحياتية .


----------



## معتز باشا (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جمعيا
وفقكم الله الى خير البلاد والعباد 
المطلوب عدم التقاعس وانا مسرور للاهتمام المتزايد بموضوع الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

*كيفية صنع الخلايا الشمسيه*

هذا الموضوع عن كيفية صنع الخلايا الشمسيه في احدى المنتديات وتبين انه مقتبس من احدى مواضيع الاستاذ م.محمد الكردي 
في هذا المنتدى .. ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن تجربتها فعليا
ومناقشة المواد الداخله في تصنيعها الرد مع فائق الشكرــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نص الموضوع المنقول ....
أقدم لكم طريقة مجربة لصناعة خلية شمسية صغيرة ومبسطة تعطي 0.5 فولت و وحوالي 200 مللي أمبير وحجمها بحجم بطارية آلة حاسبة 
*المواد المطلوبة:* 

1. لوحين زجاجين صغيران ( شرائح طبية)
2. ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم.Tio2 (بودرة بيضاء تشبه الحليب)
3. كربون.(ممكن من قلم رصاص)
4. حامل.
5. لهب بنزن أو شمعة.
6. نصف كوب توت أو أي سائل لزج أحمر.
7. شبكة موصلة للكهرباء أو مادة Sn o2 التن أكسيد.

*التنفيذ:*


1. ضع كمية من أكسيد التيتانيوم في قطارة وأعد محلوله وراعي زيادة تركيز الأكسيد قدر الإمكان أي محلول مركز.
2. أعد الشبكة الموصلة على لوحي الزجاج وضع على إحداهما الأكسيد ثم قم بتسخينه على نار هادئة ليتجمد واتركه 15 دقيقة.
3. ضع على الشريحة الأخرى الكربون.
4. بعد 15 دقيقة ضع صفيحة الأكسيد في التوت.
5. ثم طبقها مع صفيحة الكربون.
6. أخرج سلكين من كل لوح وعرض الخلية للشمس ثم خذ القراءة على جهاز الفولتميتر.


*تفاصيل التجربة:*

محلول ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم هو شبه موصل وهو العنصر الأساس في الفكرة إذ إن أشباه الموصلات هي المستخد الأساسي في الخلايا الشمسية وهنا استخدمته لأنه الأكثر وفرة كمادة في الصيدليات
طبعا راح تقولوا ليش مش السيلكون والسبب لأنه غير متوفر كأسيد عندنا ولا أدري لماذا؟

أما عن موضوع تسخين المحلول فذلك ليتجمد ويتماسك كطبقة ومن ثم مزجه بالتوت اللزج ليتماسك أكثر ويتداخل مع الكربون لكن تداخل سطحي فقط

الكربون معروف وهو هنا لاعطاء القطبية الثانية

أما مادة التن أكسيد فهي مادة شفافة موصلة للكهرباء وهي مادة نادرة جدا والكثير لا يعرف عنها الكثير

وهي توضع لتجميع الالكترونات على الأقطاب ويمكن أن نستبدلها بشبكة لتمر الأشعة ونجمع الالكترونات لكن أكيد الكفاءة تكون أقل

من أين يمكن الحصول على الشبكة ؟؟؟
امسك keyboard وكسره حتلاقي شبكة التوصيل تحت الأزرار وهي الأنسب

فيمكن الحصول عليها من لوحة مفاتيح قديمة مثلا أو من آلة حاسبة مسطحة أو غيرها

أتمنى تجربوها تكليفها معقولة والمواد سهلة


----------



## دريد عاصم (16 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز اكدر اوفرلك راس مال بس شكد نسبه النجاح بدون مبالغه وشكد نكدر نضمن الارباح اريد رد علمي ومقنع وبطريقه اسرع من الكتابه وثاني شي تكدر اتشوفني نموذج بسيط و خريطه المعمل الي راح نشتغل عليهه ورجا بدون احتكار المعلومات اذا كان نيوتن للخير يعمل وسر نجاحه اضهار المعلومه وخلي انصير فريق واحد موفق ان شاء الله خلي ربي ايوفق الجميع ياصديقي


----------



## mahmoudp1 (3 يونيو 2011)

الى الفريق كنت فراءت مقاله عن تصنيع خليه شمسيه يدويه من ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم و كنت اعتقد انها فعاله و تعطى .5 فولت
و هذا اللنك
http://www.solideas.com/solrcell/english.html


----------



## alsane (5 يونيو 2011)

قم باحضار ديود وابرده بمبرد من جهه واحدة حتى ترى ا لسيلكون ثم قم بتعريضه لاشعة الشمس فانه ينتج تقريبا 0.5 volt لكن تيار منخفض' وكذلك ممكن تجرب على الترانستور


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 يونيو 2011)

alsane قال:


> قم باحضار ديود وابرده بمبرد من جهه واحدة حتى ترى ا لسيلكون ثم قم بتعريضه لاشعة الشمس فانه ينتج تقريبا 0.5 volt لكن تيار منخفض' وكذلك ممكن تجرب على الترانستور



ما هو مقدار التيار الصغير تقريبا هل بالملي أم بالميكرو أم أصغر من ذلك

و شكرا


----------



## رجاء عبد الله (7 يونيو 2011)

فكرة استخدام المراة كخلية الشمسية حلر ينفع بالنهار فكيف إذا غابت الشمس؟ 
يجب أن نفطر أيضا في كيفية تخزين الطاقة الشمسية...


----------



## م.عبدالله الطائي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم تزويدي بمخططات كهربائيه حول كيفيه تصنيع ملحقات الخلايا الشمسيه من محوله وبقيه الاجزاء ولكم جزيل الشكر مع التقدير


----------



## Ahmed Ab (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو ان اعرف شىء واعزرونى على فضولى هذا 
هل انتجتم شىء مما تقولون ام هو كلام وخلاص فقد اعجبنى الموضوع بالرغم من انه انشاء من فتره طويله واتمنى ان يكون المجموعه التى شاركت فى هذا الموضوع قد حققت شىء ليس لنا ولكن للعرب والاسلام واجيالنا القادمه
وشكرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان يحققوا مرادهم


----------



## sayedsarhan (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يمكن صنع خلايا شمسيه صبغيه


----------



## sayedsarhan (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يا شباب ممكن نصنعها نحن هنا كما قلت الخلايا الصبغيه
اما نبقى فريق عمل ونوزع المهمات
او كل واحد يعمل لوحده ويوضع تجربته الشخصيه حتى يستفاد منها الاخرون كما يحدث فى استخراج الهيدروجين
اهم شىء الهمه وعدم الكسل نحن من نصنع مستقبلنا وليس غيرنا


----------



## زيدالكيمياوي (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله عليكم جميعا مثابرين، لقد وضعت هذا الموضوع قبل عدة سنوات عندما كنت في البلاد ،ولقد تهيأت لي الظروف للسفر للولايات المتحدة، اللذي شاهدته هنا ان الدراسات والبحوث موجهة بشكل كبير في مجال الطاقة البديلة، وهم قد نجحوا فعلا في انتاج خلايا شمسية مصنعة من مواد نانوية والجميل في الموضوع ان هذه المخلايا ذات كفاءة عالية والبعض منها يمكن ان يعمل في الليل ( بالاشعة تحت الحمراء !). اتمنى ان يبقى لدينا هذا الطموح والمثابرة لتحقيق ما نسعى اليه.


----------



## كميل الح (30 يناير 2012)

بنسبة الى عصام نور اذا كانت الخلايا فيها اسلاك طالعا منها تقدر تشبكهم اذا تبي امبير عالي أشبكهم على توازي 

اذا تبي فولت اعلى اشبكهم توالي


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد قحطان (7 يونيو 2015)

[h=3]السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء اريد الحصول علي ملفات pdfلطريقة صناعة خلية شمسية بسيطة خطوة خطوة
شكرا لكمجميعا[/h]


----------

